# Update of Arnie and Cyrus ( now called Ralph)



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*







*


*







*

*







*



*







http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/nina1/Photo-0095X.jpg*


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

Awww, adorable ! ccasion2:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Ralph (used to be Cyrus)..*


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww they are both SOOOO adorable!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are sooo adorable


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow!! :love5: They are a couple of the cutest chi babies I have ever seen. :love10:


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

your furbabies are so cute. Cute bath pic. mine always try to climbed out.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

You've got some very nice looking chi puppies there, soooo adorable! I really love their colors.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Omg, soooo cute!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh my tooo precious Cyrus/Ralph is absolutely magnificent Both little :angel10:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow they're adorable!! How old are they now?
Those are seriously two of the cutest chis I've ever seen!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: they are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

adorable!! :love4: they look like mini triny and smiffys :love4:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww they are sooo cute! :love5:


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the second pic of Ralph. Its a "Hmm..." face hehe


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

What precious babies. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Ralph & Arnie are both doing great in there new homes and both getting on with there new families well.
I get to see them on web-cam or pics nearly everyweek so I am very lucky to of found perfect homes for them both.They are soooo loved and cared for...what else could I ask for?


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Adorable bath picture!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

They are so cute.
It is wonderful that their new owners keep you updated!


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow! He looks similar to my Killer! Cute;-)


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

aw They are so cute!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My goodness.. so much cuteness in one place, but that Arnie's got a face to die for! How very cute.


----------

